# U.P. Steel



## TimberNinja (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Guys, after a very uneventful bow season, I'm looking to concentrate on Steelies. I did most of my salmon fishing on the carp river in St. Ignace, I was wondering if this river was still open to fish steelhead? Or maybe just select portions? Just looking to fish them somewhere, any rivers or suggestions? PM's welcome, thanks guys


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Unmentionable river


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Try to learn the rapids on the St. mary's. World class water.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Open all winter, no competition, lots of places to fish not great fishing but good for steelhead, whiteys, menominee, atlantics and coho. The ice fishing on Superior off of any stream mouth can be great for coho and steel.


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

How do you guys fish the rivers? Have never done much salmon/steelhead fishing and have really basic gear. But I would love to be able to get out in the NLP or not too far into the UP to catch some for the freezer. 

Just curious about general techniques and rivers worth checking out.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimberNinja (Oct 13, 2011)

I have heard legends of the St. Mary's rapids. Some even call it the "Mecca" of salmon fishing. I would love to check it out but I hear it can be dangerous if you're not with someone who is familiar with the water. I see people fishing behind the powerhouse all the time. Although, I have never had luck there, the snaggers seem to do well.:lol: Any tips for behind there? Maybe spawn?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

get a boat


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Sam22 said:


> get a boat


That's what I've been told also unless you go to the Canadian side.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

You can catch fish off the wall by the the power plant. My friends and I have caught walleye, pike, steelies, coho, kings, atlantics, and pinks. This fall should be the on year for the pinks. Atlantics are the most fun to catch IMHO. They can be difficult to catch, but it is well worth the time. 

Redneckman


----------

